# Life-like T Mods and performance



## Phishead (Sep 19, 2008)

Well It seems there isn't a big following for these but does anyone have any info on getting these things to run better?

I have 3 T cars, one of which is the older one with great down force, the other 2 are newer and are basically bottle-rockets on my Tomy track, even the older one I can only get about 1/4 throttle before it turns into a projectile.

On the older one I tried some silicone slip-ons, they helped some but they are still too tall to get the car seated low enough to stick. Next I grabbed some small sponge tires from a old 440 I had...overall good results brought the car down much closer to the rails and it will stick to about 1/2 throttle.
Last mod was taking the rear axle off that 440 and putting it on with the sponge tires. I got about 45 laps out of it at full throttle but really couldn't tell if it was faster or not.

Btw all this was done on the AFX Big D Stockers set.

Right now I have some SuperNeo Neodymium Magnets coming going to toss them into one of the newer cars with weak magnets and see how that goes.
Other then that I was thinking about getting some Wizzard shoes but that's about all I could scrounge up for mods.

Anyone have any ideas or suggestions to get these things running strong? I know they will never be monsters, but right now its what I have to work with till I get some more dough.

Thanks all


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Phishead----- What power are you running om your track? Most t cars work well with .420 rear slip-on tires. I wouldn't worry about the fronts. What difference are the wizzard pick-ups? Are they stock replacements? Also there are more groups running these cars than you may realize. They work well with just a very simple rear tire change. Depending on the power and rail type you may have a fairly wide range of heights. Also, if the neo magnets you bought are the level 50 ones. You may not need to drop the rear down much, if at all. If you need to get any parts call Lucky Bobs, he has whatever you need.


----------



## Phishead (Sep 19, 2008)

I am just running the wall-wart that came with the Tomy set, whats that 20 or 22v I forget. The pickups I was looking at were just silver stock replacements, just thought they might help some...but I am still a noob when it comes to messing with slots.

Thanks for the feedback neo.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

When did LL weaken the traction magnets?


----------



## Phishead (Sep 19, 2008)

everything I have been reading on them it seems they are useing cheaper magnets then when they first came out. I have a older Bush T car that I can put on a peice of track, turn it upside down...car stays stuck. Bought a Johnson car and a new Stewart CoT, neither will do that trick.
So either its hit or miss, or they went to a mag with less downforce.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Come on out to park lane hobbies fri. We are racing t cars and we will hook you up.


----------



## Phishead (Sep 19, 2008)

Brownie what time are the races on Fridays? I was going to try and make it Sun. but just had too much on my plate.

I am off this friday and might just have to take a trip out to Dyer.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

8pm I should be there if work allows and my good friend John Verbich will be there and we would both be happy to help!Just ask.


----------



## Phishead (Sep 19, 2008)

Yea I might just head up there Friday. If anything its a good excuse to get the Camaro out one last time as long as the weather is decent.


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey I'll be there Friday. I have a red 2001 Camaro SS convertible. What year is yours. I don't know if I'll bring the Camaro, depends on the weather. I will have slotcars to loan out to anybody that might need one. My hard drive crashed and I don't have it running yet so I have not been able to post lately. I am on buddy's putor now. Hope to see you there Friday.


----------



## Phishead (Sep 19, 2008)

Red 99 Z-28 vert. Most of the normal mods, maf, cai, headers, exhaust, ported tb, msd coils, 3k stall, ls6 intake, Z-06 rims. Got it down to 12.7s this summer at 41 but spinning them pretty good. Need to get a new 12 bolt rear if I even think about adding more power...366 rwhp after the tune from Straight Line. If I ever get the spare 2 grand the rear-end w/ 3.73s and slicks will be on it...then a cam...then a cage so I can actually make a pass at 66...then a......might as well leave it as it is heh.

But yea I am really thinking about heading out on friday, will let ya know.


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

On the life likes adjusting the rear tires till the traction magnets drag on the rails. Dennis Rutherford (spelling) makes a set of 360's that you just slip on and puts most lifelikes right where you need to be if you are running on a Tomy. The other thing to watch out for is the crown gear has some nubes in it that need to be sanded down otherwise it causes the car to bounce a little. The pick up shoes can be a pain just try and set them the way you would on any other car so that you use the whole shoe and not just the front tip or the heel. We will have tires and shoes for you if you make the trip.2001 Camaro SS vert, sub frame connectors, lower control arms, and a SLP lid 13.50's 106. Solid hook very little spin. Just turned 20,000 on the od.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Just found out park lanes race this friday is cancelled because of the hobby show.We will race next fridat the 24th.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Phishead ,
If you can make it to Brownies place on the 9th ... i plan on being there and will bring out some of my tires. BTW for you guys who like color to match your car i have the .360's in a few fun colors like yellow , red , blue , and orange. i tried some last time out at the hobby shop and they grab quite well. Hope to see some new guys there. BTW if you haven't experienced a relaxed and fun group your missing out. Fun and very helpfull too ! See ya then.:wave:*


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey Dennis, how you feeling?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Race in Portage Indiana*

Hey Dennis my race is Nov.2 the 9th is the midwest hobby show


----------

